# dnp 250mg cap eod?



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

With the long half life and only having 250mg caps, would one eod work out the same as 125mg ed? Really not trying to be a retard here.... Lol


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

bump


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2013)

From my very limited knowledge on the subject, and anecdotal evidence of others, EOD dosing has lead to good results and manageable dosing/sides.


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

It depends how much weight you want too loose and how fast mate. If you want steady losses then I would go for 125mg ED.. if its a cap then go for 250mg EOD.. personally I'd run 250mg ED.. im still on it- 4th week now.. lost 10kgs in first 2 weeks


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Best thing you can do is use excel to workout the days build up and amount in your system. From there you can access your tolerance, e.g. if 250 ED after 5 days is too much, but you felt fine the day or 2 before, reduce down to EOD or 250mg 1 day, 125mg 2nd day etc.....

The later is what I do. I tried as high 375mg after 4 days of 250mg and within 2 days I felt like death. Personally I think low dose and longer duration is more productive.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

I've run the stuff at many different doses and durations over the years.

The best cycles in terms of results ime - 200mg ed for 21 days.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

cheers guys, was on 250mg ed but the breathlesness was killing me


----------



## gynolad (May 31, 2013)

georgey said:


> It depends how much weight you want too loose and how fast mate. If you want steady losses then I would go for 125mg ED.. if its a cap then go for 250mg EOD.. personally I'd run 250mg ED.. im still on it- 4th week now.. lost 10kgs in first 2 weeks


Good loss. What's your deficit?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

250mg EOD will work fine, you will still get some sides on the day you take it but will be manageable. The peak dose will be 270mg, a little higher than a 125mg ED peak, but should be fine. Your peak on the off day will be 170mg. Please see graph below:


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

georgey said:


> It depends how much weight you want too loose and how fast mate. If you want steady losses then I would go for 125mg ED.. if its a cap then go for 250mg EOD.. personally I'd run 250mg ED.. im still on it- 4th week now.. lost 10kgs in first 2 weeks


10kg is impressive!!!



actin said:


> I've run the stuff at many different doses and durations over the years.
> 
> The best cycles in terms of results ime - 200mg ed for 21 days.


What did you loose over 21 days?


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

gynolad said:


> Good loss. What's your deficit?


I havent calculated macros too be honest.. not going that much into it. Iv'e just been eating fruit all day


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

Madoxx said:


> 10kg is impressive!!!
> 
> What did you loose over 21 days?


tell me about it.. am so chuffed


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

georgey said:


> tell me about it.. am so chuffed


Any before / after pics?


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

Madoxx said:


> Any before / after pics?


In a couple of weeks when Im finished


----------

